# Mice are not nice



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

The foam and steel wool might do it, but peppermint oil had no effects on OUR mice.... 
Luckily (for us, not them) they all liked peanut butter though....

DM


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Steel wool works. Not sure about peppermint oil, but I would focus on longer term corrective actions, such as pipe chases, between levels, etc.; probably not a lot that you can do between the first and second floor, but check between the basement or crawlspace and the first floor, and the second floor and attic.


----------



## Mark Pest (Dec 19, 2011)

Mice can get through gaps as small as 1/4" so you want to make sure all holes are plugged.

Use chicken wire (obviously with hole sizes smaller than 1/4") and cement it or concrete it in place.

Keep your mouse traps in place until all mice are gone.

Mark


P.S. We have found using cotton wool dipped in peppermint effective.


----------

